# 10" fernco replacement



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

This was me and my partners job for today. Replace a leaking 10" fernco at the top of the tidal force lift hill. 90 feet in the air


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

I forgot to snap pictures of the old fernco before ripped it out. I was a little shaky at 90+ feet in the air


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Glad to see that the fellow in the lift was tied off...:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Kleinfelterj said:


> I forgot to snap pictures of the old fernco before ripped it out. I was a little shaky at 90+ feet in the air













Why didn't you just take the roller coaster up, stop it above the work site, and then get out and climb down to make the repair. You could have saved the park the rental fee of the lift......:laughing:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Kleinfelterj said:


> This was me and my partners job for today. Replace a leaking 10" fernco at the top of the tidal force lift hill. 90 feet in the air


Beautiful view but you can keep it. Not a 10" leaking fernco, can be 48" and is no way I'm going 90' up like that to fix it.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Is that wonderland?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Probably took longer driving the lift and getting the basket up than it did replacing the fernco.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

There's no way I would have walked out of there without a funnel cake. Good Job!


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That's something you don't see every day.. Looks like fun. Do you get a discount on the rides??


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

I work in the plumbing shop at the park. So my family and I can enjoy the park for free. The lifts we keep on property all year round. For maintenance and for rescuing purposes.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Anytime were in a high reach lift we are always tied off. Same thing with confined space entry


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Kleinfelterj said:


> I work in the plumbing shop at the park. So my family and I can enjoy the park for free. The lifts we keep on property all year round. For maintenance and for rescuing purposes.


Your FT at the park? That is a SWEET gig. I'd die on a year from funnel cake consumption.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah it is a sweet gig. Full time work all year round. It's a union job so the pay and benefits are really good. I really got lucky by landing this job


----------



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

What's the highest your lifts will go in case of a rescue? Have you ever had to do a rescue??


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

We have a 120' high reach on property at all times. I've never witnessed a rescue. But I've only been employed here since 2011


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

Is that Hershey park? Looks a lot like it.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes you are correct. That is Hershey park.


----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

I will be their on Father's Day nice park


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm sure I will probably there too. Working that is.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

merchant band


----------

